# Apostel des Todes - Familiäre Raidgilde sucht  !



## Shadow7 (24. Dezember 2010)

*[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Hallo [/font]!* 

*[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Die Apostel des Todes, eine familiäre Raidgilde, suchen aktuell aktive und motivierte Spieler, für ihren 10er Raid sowie Hc's, die sich auch am Gildenleben beteiligen möchten ! Willst du Cataclysm mit viel Spaß erleben ? Dann komm zu uns ![/font]*


[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Welche Klassen/Skillungen werden gesucht ?[/font]

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Gesucht werden [/font] 

 1 Tank

1 Heiler

1 Melee

1 Range DD

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Dual Specc auf Heal oder Tank bzw. DD ist immer von Vorteil aber kein Muss ![/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]
Solltest du eine andere Klasse spielen und möchtest gerne zu uns gehören, dann bewerbe dich bitte trotzdem, da wir uns grundsätzlich mit jeder Bewerbung auseinander setzen.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Was wir auf keinen Fall suchen, sind Spieler welche nur mit Twinks zu uns wollen !!![/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]

So und nun noch ein paar Informationen über uns für dich ! [/font] 


[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wer oder was sind die Apostel des Todes eigentlich ?[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Die Apostel des Todes sind eine Gemeinschaft von Spielern die gemeinsam ihre Zeit in World of Warcraft verbringt. Der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns an erster Stelle und wir legen Wert auf ein angenehmes Klima. Wir helfen uns gegenseitig und sind für Allerlei Blödsinn zu haben.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wo seid ihr zu finden?[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wir spielen auf Seiten der Allianz auf dem EU-Server Dun Morogh.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Um was für ein Art Gilde handelt es sich bei euch ?[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wir sind ein kleine Raidgilde bei der ein familiäres Klima herrscht. Im absoluten Vordergrund steht der Spaß am Spiel und das Erreichen gemeinsam gesteckter Ziele!! Dabei ist uns allen bewusst, dass es neben WOW auch ein Reallife gibt, das man nicht vernachlässigen darf. [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wie setzt sich euer aktuelles Mitgliederfeld zusammen ?[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Unser Gilde besteht aus Spielern (Schüler,Arbeiter,Eltern) im Alter von 17 bis 43 Jahren. Eine bisher sehr gute Mischung mit einem tollen familiären Klima.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wie lange gibt es euch schon ?[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Gegen Ende des "Wrath of the Lich King" Addon sind wir zu viert auf Dun Morogh getranst und haben die Gilde gegründet. [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Was habt ihr in dieser Zeit schon erreicht ?[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Nachdem wir die Gilde so aufgebaut hatten, dass wir den 10er Content bestreiten konnten, ist es uns gelungen den damals aktuellen Content zu clearen. Das heißt, wir haben in Icc 10er 12/12 Bossen besiegt.Das Rubinsanktum haben wir ebenfalls im 10er gecleart.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Mit welchem Content/Ziele werdet ihr euch in Cataclysm beschäftigen ?[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wir werden uns weiterhin mit dem aktuellen 10er Content beschäftigen ! Aber auch alter Content ist bei uns hin und wieder drin. Des weiteren wollen wir natürlich auch die höchste Gildenstufe 25 zusammen erreichen.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wie sehen eure Raidzeiten aus ?[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Unsere Raidzeiten sehen im Moment so aus:[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Freitag: 20 Uhr bis ca. 0 Uhr [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Samstag: 20 Uhr bis ca. 0 Uhr[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Montag: 20 Uhr bis ca. 22 Uhr[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]An den restlichen Tagen ist abends auch meist was los, so dass man spontan etwas unternehmen kann..[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wie läuft das bei euch mit dem Loot ?[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Ein DKP-System (für Raids) oder so was in der Art gibt es bei uns nicht! Wir haben für uns ein paar Lootregeln aufgestellt und bei der Lootvergabe wird miteinander gesprochen. Bisher konnten wir uns so immer einigen, denn eine ausgeglichen starke Gruppe, ist besser als eine Gruppe bei der 1 oder 2 Spieler herausragen, der Rest dafür aber zu schwach ist. [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Welchen Gildenlevel habt ihr im Moment?[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Zur Zeit haben wir Gildenlevel 11 ! Wir arbeiten jeden Tag daran, dass unser Level weiter konstant steigt !! [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Was kann die Gilde dir bieten ?[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Ein familiäres und spaßiges Klima.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Eine intakte Gemeinschaft die Neulingen gerne hilft.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Teamspeak 3 Server und ein Forum[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Eine funktionierendes Gildensystem[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Gildenbank mit 5 Fächern[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Faire Lootvergabe[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Mit Spaß entspannt erfolgreich raiden zu können.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Was erwartet die Gilde von dir ?[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Spaß sollte bei dir im Vordergrund stehen[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Ein freundliches umgängliches Gemüt[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Aktivität und Motivation[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Den Willen und Ehrgeiz die Gilde voran zubringen.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- TS 3 mit funktionierendem Headset(Kopfhörer und Mikro!)[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Man sollte seinen Char spielen können und sich damit auskennen[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Charakterpfelge :[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Damit ist gemeint, dass man sich um seinen Char kümmert, Skillung,Verzauberung,Sockel etc.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]- Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]
Sollte dir dies alles zusagen, dann bewerbe dich bitte bei uns im Forum! [/font] 

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]www.apostel-des-todes.de.vu[/font] oder http://adt.forenking.de/

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Dort findest du eine Bewerbungsecke, wo du uns deine Bewerbung hinterlassen kannst.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du sie uns hier hinterlassen oder sprich im Spiel Shâd, Bengâl oder Lexbro an. Sollten diese Chars nicht on sein, kannst du alternativ auch alle ansprechen die Shad, Lex oder Ben im Namen haben.^^ [/font] 

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Behalte deine Bewerbung in unserem Forum bitte im Auge, falls Fragen unserer Seite auftreten sollten.[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Sollte es mit einem Gildeninvite nichts werden, so sei gesagt: Wir entscheiden uns nicht gegen dich, wir entscheiden im Sinne und zum Wohl der Gilde.[/font]




 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Bis dann wir freuen uns auf dich[/font]

 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Die Apostel des Todes [/font]


----------



## Shadow7 (31. Dezember 2010)

/push

Mittlerweile haben wir Gildenstufe 6 erreicht !!


----------



## Shadow7 (14. Januar 2011)

/push

Hab unsere Suche auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht! 
Unser Gildenlevel ist mittlerweile auf 7 gestiegen, wird sich aber mit Sicherheit spätestens bis Sonntag auf Stufe 8 erhöhen.


Gruß Shad


----------



## Shadow7 (17. Januar 2011)

So wir suchen noch einen Heiler der am besten noch ne DD-Skillung am Start hat, ist aber kein Muss. 

Gildenstufe ist mittlerweile auch auf 8 einhalb gestiegen.

Gruß 

Shad


----------



## sharthakan (17. Januar 2011)

hallo :-)

ich bin im Besitz eines PVP Heiladins auf Stufe 85.
Dual Skillung hab ich, aber seit LK nicht mehr benutzt.

Ich hab in allen 3 Speccs Erfahrung, hab aber wie folgt gespielt:

1-30: Retri
30-70: Prot / Retri
70-80: Heal / Tank
80-85: Heal / Gammelspecc ^^

Fürs Arsenal:

Mein Char nennt sich Heilpäpstin :-)
Für Fragen steh ich euch hier gern per PN zur Verfügung.

Möge das Licht euch leiten.


----------



## Shadow7 (26. Januar 2011)

/push

Hallo,

hab unsere Suche auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht. Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen.


Gruß Shad


----------



## Seryma (27. Januar 2011)

Klingt soweit ja ganz interessant, du solltest den Thread allerdings nicht die ganze Zeit pushen, so gewinnst du keine Member.

Außerdem halte ich Raids am Samstag und Freitag Abend für krank, denn normale Menschen haben zu solche Zeiten etwas anderes zu tun... naja, ist sowieso nicht mein Server!


----------



## Shadow7 (7. Februar 2011)

/push

Edit: Beitrag auf aktuelsten Stand gebracht ! 

Hallo, 

wir suchen weiterhin noch Verstärkung und freuen uns über weitere Bewerbungen.

Gruß Shad


----------



## Shadow7 (17. Februar 2011)

/push

*Folgende Klassen/Skillungen sind momentan noch nicht bei uns vorhanden:*

Tank:
Todesritter
Krieger

Melee-DD:
Todesritter - Frost <---Bevorzugt gesucht!
Todesritter - Unheilig
Paladin
Schurke
Krieger - Waffen
Schamane -Verstärkung

Range-DD:
Hexenmeister - alle Skillungen
Magier - Frost
Magier - Feuer
Jäger - Überleben

Heal:
Paladin <--- Bevorzugt gesucht
Priester - Disziplin
Schamane - Wiederherstellung


----------

